# What's wrong here



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Looked at a job yesterday that made me sick.. My first though was these folks hired a "HH" but to my surprise its a "licensed" ""professional"" ""plumber"" and this job does not have a final plumbing inspection yet, "thank god" cause if it did I would really blow a gasket on some...

First 2 of 4 tankless units:









Next: under one kitchen sink, this is within 6" of the cabinet door









Next:1 of 2 L/R









Next: this one takes the cake, oh btw this is on the 3rd floor and guess what happened...


















Took over 40 photos yesterday and met with the owner today. Will be correcting all the issues beginning next week.. I have a lot more to share such as the master shower, it a real "treat".


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

they tied the 2 relief lines together for one thing LOL


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I couldn't be a plumber down there with all that cpvc....I'd go crazy.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I couldn't be a plumber down there with all that cpvc....I'd go crazy.


it does make me yearn for the days when every job was ran in copper, so much more skill was involved then


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

cpvc not protected from sunlight. no airgap at the softner drain. cpvc male threaded into pvc female. both relief tied together, no valves at the heaters. dual stop at kitchen only has 1 handle. cpvc males are plastic threads and not brass


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

nice big hole in cabinet floor! at least he used escousions!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

house plumber said:


> *cpvc not protected from sunlight.* no airgap at the softner drain. cpvc male threaded into pvc female. both relief tied together, no valves at the heaters. dual stop at kitchen only has 1 handle. cpvc males are plastic threads and not brass


 

I instantly picked that up as well.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I am constantly replacing those specific valves you're showing in that washer box.

Those stems for that valve are tabbed internally, and as soon as calcium starts making the assembly hard to turn, the tab snaps off and water can go everywhere if the rubber o-rings distorts/breaks.

Just did one saturday night, replaced it with a single throw valve. Of course the holes were spaced close together.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

no hammer arrestors at washer box and is the heater to close to the window? dishwasher drain does a loop


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

we can tie relief valves together here.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SPH said:


> we can tie relief valves together here.



Same here, as long as you increase the line by one pipe size after the 2nd one tie in.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Here they don't allow pvc water inside the home for water, only drain, mainly for a/c


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

leak1 said:


> nice big hole in cabinet floor! at least he used escousions!


Yeah, that escutcheon was a classic!


----------

